# Rechner für die Homepage



## AdrianBade (26. Apr 2016)

Hallo Web-Gemeinde.
Wir wollen auf unsere Homepage einen rechner - so ne Art Tarifrechner oder so - einbauen. Damit sollen dann die Gäste bestimmte Türen auswählen können etc. und einen Preis zurück bekommen. Womit macht man das - Javascript, Python oder was anderes?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Tipps und Tricks

Ps: Ich kann etwas die Grundlagen von Java und Html, sodass ich mich mit ein paar Tipps eventuell selbst voran bewegen könnte.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Apr 2016)

Wenns ohne Weiterleitung im Browser, also ohne neuen Seitenaufruf, passieren soll Javascript. u.U. Berechnungen aufm Server machen, dann in der jeweiligen Sprache des Servers, geht aber auch nur mit Javascript.

Wenn das egal ist, ginge es ganz auf dem Server, be Wordpress müsste das dann php sein?


----------



## AdrianBade (27. Apr 2016)

Zunächst mal danke für die Antwort
Sicher ist, es soll ohne Weiterleitung geschehen, sondern z.B. direkt auf der Startseite das Ergebnis angezeigt werden. Aber wo die Rechnungen im Hintergrund laufen, ist eigentlich relativ gleichgültig. 
Nehmen wir aber Wordpress als Beispiel und wir wollen unseren Rechner auf der Startseite einbauen.
Php oder Javascript?
Wo wird das Codefragment rein geschrieben?


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2016)

Du wirst beides brauchen.


----------



## AdrianBade (27. Apr 2016)

hmm, ok.. Also kommt man nicht Drumherum beides mal durchzugehen!?
danke trotzdem @Thallius


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2016)

Wenn Du davon keine Ahnung hast, dann finde ich das Unterfangen extrem waghalsig. So etwas sicher zu programmieren, dass nicht jeder Hobby-Hacker damit macht was er will ist schon recht aufwendig und wenn Du da tatsächlich Preise vergeben willst, hört sich das für mich so an als könnte dich das im Endeffekt ne Menge kosten.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## AdrianBade (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Claus. Es ist wirklich so, dass ich noch nicht wahnsinnig viel Ahnung davon habe. Nur ein paar grundlegende Programmierkenntnisse in Java. Deshalb freue ich mich über jede Vorwarnung.
Aber die Website wird auf einem Server eines Hostingunternehmens, z.B. 1und1 liegen. Können trotzdem Hobby-Hacker darauf zugreifen und veränderungen vornehmen?


----------

